# Medicare ABN Question



## dtressel (Jan 13, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if a Medicare ABN must be signed on the date of service?  We give home hemoccult tests that the patient takes home and then brings back or mails back to our office.  Can an ABN be signed on the date the test is given to the patient?  Or must it be signed on the day the test is returned?

Thank you for any help you can give us!!


----------



## chelbi (Jan 13, 2016)

*ABN signature date*

The ABN must be signed PRIOR to the study/procedure for which you believe Medicare may deny. Ideally, the ABN should be presented to and signed by the patient further in advance than the day of a procedure/service to allow the opportunity for the patient to gain full understanding the procedure/service, for what purpose, how it will affect the physician's medical decision or treatment plan and most of all, to obtain answers to any questions. 

The ABN may be presented and signed the day of a service and in a fashion so that the patient may ask questions, if needed, to the provider ordering the procedure/service. 

The key word is "ADVANCED" Beneficiary Notice. Be sure you have the ABN on file to produce upon demand by CMS if necessary. 

I hope this is helpful. 

Michelle Myrick, CPC, CPMA, CPC-I


----------



## Kholloway (Feb 11, 2016)

Agreed. The ABN must be signed Prior to the services being rendered and will be good for said service a year from the date of the signature.


----------



## mhstrauss (Feb 11, 2016)

Kholloway said:


> Agreed. The ABN must be signed Prior to the services being rendered and will be good for said service a year from the date of the signature.



Do you know where it states that ABN's are good for a year from signature date? I've looked for that info before, and never could find it.

TIA!


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 11, 2016)

mhstrauss said:


> Do you know where it states that ABN's are good for a year from signature date? I've looked for that info before, and never could find it.
> 
> TIA!




It CAN be good for one year but there are some requirements. Here is one place you can get more info:

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/j8macpartb/claims/submission/abn.shtml



> *Do I Need an ABN for Every Visit if Medicare May Not Cover It?*
> 
> It is not necessary to fill out a separate Advance Beneficiary Notice of Noncoverage (ABN) each time a patient returns for the same treatment (such as weekly foot care or chiropractic manipulations). You can present the patient with one ABN identifying each service in series of treatments. It must contain the individual date(s), a narrative description of the procedure, and the patient's signature. *The ABN can remain effective for up to one year*. If each service is not listed individually on the ABN or the service is not part of a series, then a separate form is required.
> 
> ...


----------



## mhstrauss (Feb 11, 2016)

CodingKing said:


> It CAN be good for one year but there are some requirements. Here is one place you can get more info:
> 
> http://www.wpsmedicare.com/j8macpartb/claims/submission/abn.shtml



Thanks! I'm going to try the Novitas website again for their guidance on this.


----------

